# Pregnant?



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

My baby buckling half her size jumped his pen and went under hers 1 month ago. He was only 3.5 months. Could he have knocked her up...?!? That is the end result desire, but was hoping to decide instead of them!!! Oh, nature. This would be her at 1 month if she is. But she's gaining weight like crazy... I mean huge!!! She had a false pregnancy 4 months ago... But could a little dude really reach...?!? The buckling is the little black and white guy in the pictures...!






























































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I think she does look pregnant - and further along than 1 month. Any chance she could have been bred sooner by the buckling or a different buck? It's certainly possible for him to breed her at 14 weeks...I wouldn't say common but possible. I've never had a doe with false pregnancy either though! In the last photo you posted of the three of them, it looks like she has some udder development which would put her like 5-8 weeks out from delivery maybe?


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

could you post a pic of her udder??


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

her udder hasn't really gone down since I got her last November (she had just weaned her kid) from a lady... she was supposed to be bred but had a false pregnancy where she released fluid and everything in either end of December or January. I will get some more pictures of her udder up tonight. I got the baby buckling at the end of February and he was supposed to be 8 weeks old. But he has stopped trying to mount her all together... Which I would assume is a sign. But when they would be together supervised, even though he tried he never was successful. But he mastered getting out of his pen and getting into the girls so I guess anything is possible..?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Since she is fairly new to you, and all the confusion with her false pregnancy and the buckling getting in the pen, I would suggest you have a pregnancy test done via BioTracking. It requires a blood sample but is relatively inexpensive. However - it won't tell you how far along she is. Your other alternative is to have a vet do an ultrasound but I have no idea of the cost of that. At least if you know for sure she is pregnant then you can adjust her feed as needed. She is very pretty!


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

Hoping for a buckling to wether!!! To keep the little dude company!  and of course anything else she wants to give me. But with their crazy pattern I'm sure to be surprised with what I get! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

That is a good idea. How do I get blood from her? I don't want to hurt the poor girl! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't do blood draws - I have my vet do it. Most people shave a little patch along the jugular and draw it out. You have to have a special vial to put it in. There should be instructions if you do a search. It may be easier to have a vet do it if you've never done it - either by farm visit or bringing her to their office.

Check out the instructions on the BioTracking website for more details.


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

Rats.. There are so few vets in my area that deal with goats... Horses, but no knowledge on goats and to get a vet out it 200 travel fee and to bring my goats they have to have an exam which is 120 a goat. I should become a goat vet obviously!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

Udder shot

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Her udder looks like it is developing. But she still has some growth to go. I'd think about 1-2 months away from kidding, like SalteyLove said.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Any progress at all???


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

No progress but... I got the buck February 27th at 8 or 9 weeks old. And he didn't start sneaking out for a few weeks. So if say she's max 2 months along. Maybe 1.5


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

oh she looks longer than that. well keep us posted


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Since you say her udder hasn't really gone down since she last weaned her kid, i would say it may be hard to judge the development. However, i am not familiar with Nubians and can only compare with a Pygmy (far stretch i know) I'd say that her teats look a bit too heavy at this time in development I also didn't think they Bagged up until about a month before?


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

Aside from growing in width I see no major progress. So I'll let us all be involved together... I know pictures are hard to tell, but I see her everyday so I think seeing a difference is harder for me. Thoughts?!?




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hmm... I think she could be as early as 2 months along. Her udder doesn't look that big yet. So that is my guess. ( 4 months at the most)

But it's only a guess, and just keep an eye out for discharge (for the plug, and for before birthing discharge), udder enlargement, and try to feel for
the ligaments.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I say she looks to be three months along...


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

She is maximum 2.5 months along. I brought my baby buck home end of February at 8-9 weeks old. He kept jumping out of his pen and crawling under into theirs while I was at work. It took me a couple weeks to figure out how he was getting in there because he would never do it on front of me..! And his fencing was pretty high. But he hasn't tried mounting her in quite some time which makes me think he got her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

Thoughts? Left is fe January... After false pregnancy. Right is now. She looks more full and firm to me.. Asking unbiased opinions since I can easily talk myself into it since it's all I want...!!! 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

They look about the same maybe a tiny bit fuller in the recent picture. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

I agree..! But she sure is getting wide..!!! Another one from this morning!! 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh! I didn't even look at her size difference, yes she is getting plump! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow, at this rate I think she could have triplets  Maybe even quads...


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

GoateeFarms50 said:


> Wow, at this rate I think she could have triplets  Maybe even quads...


gosh that's scary!!! I hope she takes it easy on me... this is my first time going through this! I'll have to post a pooch picture later for those of you who are good with pooch shots... When I look at her pooch I would swear not pregnant, but then again when I did think she was pregnant she wasn't... SO, who knows!! I know I posted pooch shots in the beginning of this thread if any of you are good with that and want to give me some insight... She's also starting to grow long as she is wide. I mean everyday we walk out and just think... WHEN DID SHE GET SO FAT?!? haha


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I would have to say she's pregnant for sure this time. But I've had a doe who had a false pregnancy recently and now she's pregnant but I'm doubting it even though I've felt kids kick I always keep in the back of my mind she just might be a difficult doe. But your doe is getting super chunky! Are you sure he didn't start escaping sooner? She is either further along than you think or maybe she just has lots of babies tucked away for you. Good luck! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

I brought him home February 27th and he was 8 weeks old..! So positive she can not be over 3 months. He could have gotten out sooner but then he crawled back in..!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh my... They you just might have lots of babies! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Good luck to you then  I hope she does take it easy on you. I am sure she is going to have at least twins.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she does look bred..HOWEVER..the chunkiness could also be her developing a great rumen...left side is rumen right side baby..
time will tell : ) 

to pull blood is super easy...( I know I finally did and and kick myself for waiting so long)...shave a bit of hair..4x2 will do it along the jugular vein....I use the double needle thingy but many use a syringe..
sit in front of your goat while someone straddles her and holds her head tilted slightly up and to one side...not too tight...relax...place your thumb on the vein and wrap your fingers around her neck..only press the thumb down..( dont choke her lol)
for the syringe...Use an 18 G needle...3/4 to 1 inch long.. go at an almost flat angle.. and push into the vein..pull plunger back....place yout thumb over the needle insert sight and pull it out keep pressure on the hole for a minute or so..ALL DONE>..
now transfer her blood to a red top vile...
with the double needle thingy you do all the same steps except you have the vile semi attached to the bottle needle and once you get the needle inserted, push the red top vile into the bottom needle the rest of the way...
if you puncture the vile top before you are ready...replace with fresh vile..

easier then it sounds lol...


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Did she end up pregnant?


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

I think she was though I'm really not sure. I lost her earlier last week. I think it may have been a miscarriage. She was fine when I left for work walking around having fun and when I got home she was out cold. Her mind was alive but her body was stiff and cold, we had to put her down. But she had weird white discharge coming from her vulva. This whole experience has been so discouraging and devastating. I'm heartbroken and sick over it.


----------

